# dodge 6.7 problems



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

Service engine soon light on and runs like **** when it is cold. truck has 45000 miles on it and I have had no trouble until now. I have always talked good about the 6.7 now ***.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

prolly needs a new dpf...... just take it in, should be warranty....... the only way to get around the emissions **** on any of the new trucks is to strip all of it off and get a programmer to bypass the EGR valve but then you void your whole warranty. I expect mine to f-up at some point and I will take it in for service then..... When I hit 100k I am going to strip all of the junk out of it....


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

another though, have you changed your fuel filter?


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah about 10,000 moles agoay be I do need to change it but it has done it before and the quit but not this time


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

If you have a check engine light on try pulling the codes.
Cycle the key from off to on not start. 3 times and leave it in the on position. Look at the odometer for the codes. And wait for it to say "done". Then do a google search for the code or look it up here.
http://wiki.dieseltruckresource.com/wiki/Computer_codes
--Hop


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Google "cummins 6.7 engine warning light". Oh, get a cup of coffee first.
It's a chronic problem. I'd heard of a few but didn't realize how chronic it was until I did a lot of google searching.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Voided my warranty 50 miles off the lot. Ripped every bit of that garbage off. Haven't had one lick of problem and the truck runs like a spotted a** ape!


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Voided my warranty 50 miles off the lot. Ripped every bit of that garbage off. Haven't had one lick of problem and the truck runs like a spotted a** ape!


what all did you have to do?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

moon48 said:


> what all did you have to do?


Better think twice before ripping out the emissions stuff. If you do, you are breaking federal law.


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Voided my warranty 50 miles off the lot. Ripped every bit of that garbage off. Haven't had one lick of problem and the truck runs like a spotted a** ape!


with the 6.7 this is the best advise,mine fell off asap.i also get about 20mpg with all this gone and the smarty programmer.


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

txjustin said:


> Better think twice before ripping out the emissions stuff. If you do, you are breaking federal law.


So i guess all the other stuff that you see on the road is legal. I really dont care if it is legal or not as long as it runs better. It wont be the last thing in my life that the gov't thinks is illegal. i guess that you are mister perfect and never do anything wrong, i think not no one is perfect.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

moon48 said:


> So i guess all the other stuff that you see on the road is legal. I really dont care if it is legal or not as long as it runs better. It wont be the last thing in my life that the gov't thinks is illegal. i guess that you are mister perfect and never do anything wrong, i think not no one is perfect.


Do what you want to do buddy. I was just letting you know in case you didn't. Personally I wouldn't have bought that 6.7 pos junk anyway.:headknock


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

out of the four diesels that i have owned this is by far the best pulling one that i have ever had so it is not a pos it just has one little problem. it pulls ten time better than the new ford and chevys i mean the new fords wont even pull a empty 20' lowboy


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

*poor mans ford*



moon48 said:


> out of the four diesels that i have owned this is by far the best pulling one that i have ever had so it is not a pos it just has one little problem. it pulls ten time better than the new ford and chevys i mean the new fords wont even pull a empty 20' lowboy


You my friend are wrong, I have talked to several dodge owners, who previously had fords. All have agreed that the new ford pulls ten times better.

Have you even driven the new 6.4? I have driven both. Why do all dodge guys say the same thing? Its always dodge owners talking trash about ford, but rarely see ford owners talking trash about dodge.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

moon48 said:


> out of the four diesels that i have owned this is by far the best pulling one that i have ever had so it is not a pos it just has one little problem. it pulls ten time better than the new ford and chevys i mean the new fords wont even pull a empty 20' lowboy


The 5.9 cummins is far superior to the 6.7. My mom had to lemon law her 6.7 and I have a friend who went through 2 6.7's until he finally retraded it in on a jeep because they couldn't fix the engine light problem(emissions). I have a Ford with the 6.0 and couldn't be happier. Before you say it can't pull anything, I pull regularly(goosenecks and bumper) considering I have a trailer business. I wish you the best of luck with the 6.7 though.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

You might want to keep all that emissions stuff you disable and remove. It is unlikely you would get caught, but the penalties is pretty steep if you do. The vehicle will not legaly pass a State inspection in Texas if any component of the emission system has been disabled. Although you would probably have little trouble finding someone to slap a sticker on it. It is also illegal to sell the vehicle if you have removed the emission control system. In a few years the bugs will be worked out. Until then I would have to agree that it is a poorly designed engine, emission wise. Here is an interesting link.http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/implementation/air/mobilesource/vetech/tampering.html


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

remi19 I have driven one and they suc* my dad has one and he would rather pull with my 6.7 than his 6.4 no power at all just looks as for the dodge ford comment I have had 2 fords and loved both and the freiend that traded it in on a jeep evedenly he did have any business with a diesel that is the reason fuel prices are so high you know you see all these people with diesels and they don't even use them


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

Roby said:


> You might want to keep all that emissions stuff you disable and remove. It is unlikely you would get caught, but the penalties is pretty steep if you do. The vehicle will not legaly pass a State inspection in Texas if any component of the emission system has been disabled. Although you would probably have little trouble finding someone to slap a sticker on it. It is also illegal to sell the vehicle if you have removed the emission control system. In a few years the bugs will be worked out. Until then I would have to agree that it is a poorly designed engine, emission wise. Here is an interesting link.http://www.tceq.state.tx.us/implementation/air/mobilesource/vetech/tampering.html


yeah I know that it us ileagal it s going to be used for "offroad use only" lol


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

I guess what that website says is that probably more than anyone with a programmer or chip is illegal yeah that law really gets enforced


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

moon48 said:


> remi19 I have driven one and they suc* my dad has one and he would rather pull with my 6.7 than his 6.4 no power at all just looks as for the dodge ford comment I have had 2 fords and loved both and the freiend that traded it in on a jeep evedenly he did have any business with a diesel that is the reason fuel prices are so high you know you see all these people with diesels and they don't even use them


Actually, the guy that traded in the 6.7 because they couldn't fix it was a professional landscaper who pull(ed) trailers regularly loaded down. So before you comment, know what you're commenting on. Also, you obviously have no idea why fuel prices are the way they are so don't get on that subject. Like I said, good luck with the 6.7


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

the 6.7 has plenty of potential once you get rid of the emissions junk and do a coulple other mods,they r not pos once you do the right things to them,and everybody i know that has had fords has had problems.


----------



## kildi (Jan 26, 2006)

moon48 said:


> Service engine soon light on and runs like **** when it is cold. truck has 45000 miles on it and I have had no trouble until now. I have always talked good about the 6.7 now ***.


I just got my 6.7 last week so I can't say anything about it yet. From your descriptioin of the "Service engine soon" light it sounds like it may just be a reminder light. I had a 95 dodge 1 ton and at the regularly scheduled maintenance milage recomended by dodge this light would come on. There was nothing wrong with the engine just a reminder. It was originally put on all heavy duty models. I found what the light meant in the owners manual. I did have to have the light turned off by a garage each time it came on though.(they didn't install the OBD II on these trucks in 95)


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

kildi said:


> I just got my 6.7 last week so I can't say anything about it yet. From your descriptioin of the "Service engine soon" light it sounds like it may just be a reminder light. I had a 95 dodge 1 ton and at the regularly scheduled maintenance milage recomended by dodge this light would come on. There was nothing wrong with the engine just a reminder. It was originally put on all heavy duty models. I found what the light meant in the owners manual. I did have to have the light turned off by a garage each time it came on though.(they didn't install the OBD II on these trucks in 95)


It is a reminder light alright. It reminds you of the poor job Cummins has done on the emission system LOL


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

moon48 said:


> yeah I know that it us ileagal it s going to be used for "offroad use only" lol


 Read the fine print on that website I posted. It is still illegal to remove it even if operated off road. LOL


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Crodg22 said:


> the 6.7 has plenty of potential once you get rid of the emissions junk and do a coulple other mods,they r not pos once you do the right things to them,and everybody i know that has had fords has had problems.


Your going to jump on this band wagon too? The problem is that you shouldn't have to spend an additional 2k to bring your vehicle up to par by taking things off and replacing with aftermarket parts. Since dodge has such great engineers then why didn't they put all this aftermarket junk on there to begin with?

My 6.4 engine is stock with 65k miles and i have had no problems, so know you know one person that hasn't had any problems with their ford.


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

I take my 6.7 Dodge to a dealer for all my mods and warrently work. I have had no problems with my truck. When I purchased the truck from the dealer it was advised by the service department to git rid of the emission as this was the root of everyones problem they see coming through there doors.

Currently I get 20mpg driving street and on the highway I get 25mpg

And you Ford guys I cant wait to hear you start crying when that 6.7 scorpion motor ends up with the same problem. Same with all 2010 diesels. 

Its never a good idea to recycle exhaust gases (soot) through your intake. Thank you EPA!! :cheers:


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

remi19 said:


> Your going to jump on this band wagon too? The problem is that you shouldn't have to spend an additional 2k to bring your vehicle up to par by taking things off and replacing with aftermarket parts. Since dodge has such great engineers then why didn't they put all this aftermarket junk on there to begin with?
> 
> My 6.4 engine is stock with 65k miles and i have had no problems, so know you know one person that hasn't had any problems with their ford.


who said i only know of one person with problems with their 6.4,jump on the bandwagon you dont know what you are talking about i will put a 6.7 up against a 6.4 any day


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Roby said:


> Read the fine print on that website I posted. It is still illegal to remove it even if operated off road. LOL


if it is illegal even off road then why are there companies that have products that delete the emissions on these trucks and state "for offroad use only" and have not been shut down by our govt.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Reread the post:headknock you said that everyone you know that has a ford has had problems. I am letting you know that i have a ford and have had no problems. So now you know of one person that hasnt had any problems with their ford.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

*I would steer clear of dodge at all cost!!!*

Those engines/Trucks are JUNK. I own three of them (work trucks) and have a blown engine in one and a turbo out in another, Tranny went out in the third and theres not 100,000 miles between all three of them...not to mention Spring Dodge wouldn't warranty the blown engine, they said dirt got in the engine??? They did all the scheduled maintenance Air, oil,etc.. Talk about a $100,000.00 mistake buying those trucks. Stay away from Dodge is all I can say!


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

rojogrande said:


> Those engines/Trucks are JUNK. I own three of them (work trucks) and have a blown engine in one and a turbo out in another, Tranny went out in the third and theres not 100,000 miles between all three of them...not to mention Spring Dodge wouldn't warranty the blown engine, they said dirt got in the engine??? They did all the scheduled maintenance Air, oil,etc.. Talk about a $100,000.00 mistake buying those trucks. Stay away from Dodge is all I can say!


i have to disagree,but sorry you have had so many problems with your dodges.


----------



## reeltime1 (Mar 5, 2005)

*I have an 07 6.7 4x4 mega cab and have had the service lite come on from time to time only to go out after I blow the soot (100+mph) out of it. This I learned from my tractor mechanic that had worked for dodge. I love my 6.7 it is a pulling machine.*


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

moon48 said:


> remi19 I have driven one and they suc* my dad has one and he would rather pull with my 6.7 than his 6.4 no power at all just looks as for the dodge ford comment I have had 2 fords and loved both and the freiend that traded it in on a jeep evedenly he did have any business with a diesel that is the reason fuel prices are so high you know you see all these people with diesels and they don't even use them


My uncle was the man that went through 2 of the new 6.7's as txjustin stated! He was and has been a dodge man for as long as i can remember when it comes to trucks. He was pizzed when he got rid of the 5.9 on the promises and expectations of the new and improved engine! He never saw the mileage like they were at first thinking and was lucky to get 10+ mpg when his old 5.9 was getting 20. He gave the dealerships alot of time and was very patient with them but when the truck is in the shop a couple times a month it gets old! He probably used his diesel more than you moon...:dance:


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

lol


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

moon48 said:


> out of the four diesels that i have owned this is by far the best pulling one that i have ever had so it is not a pos it just has one little problem. it pulls ten time better than the new ford and chevys i mean the new fords wont even pull a empty 20' lowboy


If a new ford won't pull worth a chit why don't you come hook bumpers to my spartan tuned 6.4


----------



## moon48 (Jun 18, 2009)

dodge guys love'ya, Bobby one word "rancher", younggun I'll be your huckleberry


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Argo said:


> lol


Argo dont you have a 6.7 now?

You ruined me the day you posted the DTR forum link.

all the manufactures have there lemons the 6.0 ond 6.4's were plagued with problems when they released and have never lived up to the 7.3's rep.

I will refrain from jumping in on the Ford vs Dodge vs Chevy other than "aint scared of no Spartan LOL"


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

the smarty or xrt tuners for the 6.7 are hard to beat.


----------

